# Diarreh and heavy feeling legs



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Again

Well I've been 3 /2 weeks on my increase of synthroid 137 mg to 175 mg and experiencing a lot of diarreah, insomnia, and heavy feeling in my legs, as well as exhaustion and brain fog.

I go for another blood draw in a few days, so will know in a week or so.

Do you think this diarreah is caused from the synthroid increase, my other symptoms feel like hypo, the exhaustion, heavy legs sensation, etc.

Deb


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have lots and lots of increased gastric activity when I switch doses, so would assume the increase in synthroid is it. Not sure about your other symptoms, but I have to imagine your body has been through lots of changes as of late and you won't feel completely "normal" for some time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marshlakemom said:


> Hi Again
> 
> Well I've been 3 /2 weeks on my increase of synthroid 137 mg to 175 mg and experiencing a lot of diarreah, insomnia, and heavy feeling in my legs, as well as exhaustion and brain fog.
> 
> ...


Deb; rule out stomach virus...............there is that going around. Rule out IBS and of course consider over medication.

Are you taking name brand Synthroid or a generic?

Let us know. You need your sleep and you need to stay hydrated.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

for me that kind of a huge increase would cause diarrhea I have to go up in slower increments or else I pay dearly.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I would have increased to maybe 150 or so and then retest. if needed go up again later, but seeing as how you are almost 4 weeks in you may want to get tested soon. everything else in your body also gets affected by that huge increase. you should be feeling some relief soon. something is definitely off.....hmmm perhaps too much for you at once ...everyone is different


----------



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

Results of blood work, after being on increase of synthroid

Norm: 0.4-4.5

TSH April, 2011 - 1.47
TSH Janury 2012 -7.54
TSH February 2012 - 12.55

Yesterday down to 1.7...so things are looking up. I'm not as shakey anymore, diarreah seems to be slowing down, now just waiting for some sleep to cut in and hopefully get some energy back.

My blood pressure was a bit high, but that I can deal with.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marshlakemom said:


> Results of blood work, after being on increase of synthroid
> 
> Norm: 0.4-4.5
> 
> ...


Wow!!! 
What a drop! Will doc keep you on the same dosage now or lower it?


----------



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I'm thinking I should go down, but he didn't change it. I was wondering if, now that I'm back down to where I was, if I should go back to my 137 mcg that I was on for a year and held a good tsh count on. I think the stress of my winter here is what pushed me to the "dark side" and pushed my tsh to the 12.55.

What do you think guys? I am concerned about going the other direction whereas the dosage of 175 took my down so fast.

It would mean going down from 175 mcg, which I have been on for just over two weeks, to 137 mcg ...which I have lots of, as I brought enough down to last the winter.

Deb


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, so the doctor didn't change your dose...did s/he want you back in four to six weeks for more bloodwork? Or...some kind of follow up?

I don't know if you'd want to change your dose now. I mean, your body has been through a lot...first 137 which wasn't enough, then essentially nothing, then up to 175. Until you have some stability in your dosage for six to eight weeks and then have some bloodwork, I don't think you'll be doing yourself any favors. If anything, you'll likely feel worse with more hormonal swings. I hate feeling hyper so I get your hesitation, but I don't think you should do anything until you've waited and then had blood work.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

marshlakemom said:


> Well I'm thinking I should go down, but he didn't change it. I was wondering if, now that I'm back down to where I was, if I should go back to my 137 mcg that I was on for a year and held a good tsh count on. I think the stress of my winter here is what pushed me to the "dark side" and pushed my tsh to the 12.55.
> 
> What do you think guys? I am concerned about going the other direction whereas the dosage of 175 took my down so fast.
> 
> ...


Deb; it is not at all unusual for many patients to need more thyroxine replacement in the winter time.

It may be best to confer w/your doctor re your dosage amount.

How do you feel right now this minute? That's important.


----------



## marshlakemom (Oct 25, 2010)

joplin1975 said:


> Ok, so the doctor didn't change your dose...did s/he want you back in four to six weeks for more bloodwork? Or...some kind of follow up?
> 
> I don't know if you'd want to change your dose now. I mean, your body has been through a lot...first 137 which wasn't enough, then essentially nothing, then up to 175. Until you have some stability in your dosage for six to eight weeks and then have some bloodwork, I don't think you'll be doing yourself any favors. If anything, you'll likely feel worse with more hormonal swings. I hate feeling hyper so I get your hesitation, but I don't think you should do anything until you've waited and then had blood work.


I think that is sound advise.....I'll see how I make out on the 175 mg. after the 6-8 weeks, at least then I'll be home again, and back to my regular gp.

Thanks


----------

